

Washington Post Defaced - btbuilder
http://m.washingtonpost.com/

======
btbuilder
Screenshot:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ncbpq56zadpsw3l/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ncbpq56zadpsw3l/Screenshot%202015-05-14%2010.24.11.png?dl=0)

------
Lennu
I don't know does it have any connection or any relevance, but it strikes to
me that so many high status websites still use plain HTTP.

